# What pieces have the best oboe parts?



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

What pieces are there that really exemplify the oboe? I just met a girl who plays the oboe and wants to be a part of a classical orchestra someday. Help me do my research so I can sound smart!


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

In the interests of helping love along, here are a few that I have heard and enjoyed so far that an oboe player would like:

Richard Strauss: Oboe Concerto
Vincenzo Bellini: Oboe Concerto (also a trumpet concerto)
Tomaso Albinoni: Many oboe concertos, but I like Op. 9, Nos. 2 and 8 a lot
Mozart: Oboe Concerto, Oboe Quartet
Johann Hummel: Introduction and Variations for Oboe, Op. 102


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mahler Symphony No. 3

An oboist's delight!!


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

I doubt she cares about your knowledge of oboes.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Dedalus said:


> What pieces are there that really exemplify the oboe? I just met a girl who plays the oboe and wants to be a part of a classical orchestra someday. Help me do my research so I can sound smart!


Gawd, so many!! here's a few -

Ravel - Tombeau de Couperin
Strauss - Don Juan
Tchaikovsky - Sym 4/II
Beethoven - Sym #3/II
Schubert Sym #9/I,II
Stravinsky - Pulcinella
Brahms - Vln Cto/II
Rossini - Ov Scala di Seta
Ibert - Escales/II
Shostakovich Sym #1/III


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Dedalus said:


> What pieces are there that really exemplify the oboe? I just met a girl who plays the oboe and wants to be a part of a classical orchestra someday. Help me do my research so I can sound smart!


Hummel's _Ständchen_ for oboe, xylophone and maracas is one of my all-time favourite pieces.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Of course there is the rollicking oboe solo in the peasant dance section of Beethoven's Pastoral Symphony.
I love when that section is repeated.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

So many, so little time.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Definitely Bach's concerto for violin and oboe. The slow movement is truly great music.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Francis Poulenc said:


> I doubt she cares about your knowledge of oboes.


Phallically speaking?


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Gabriel's Oboe by Morricone.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Dude - why not just ask here about what she thinks is awesome in the oboe department? If you try to look smart about this you will fail and possibly appear to be a pushy know it all - if you ask and listen you will learn something about her and oboes and it's just a much better move to be sincere 

Hope this helps


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Buy all the records from Han de Vries, then you will be fine.


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

dgee said:


> Dude - why not just ask here about what she thinks is awesome in the oboe department? If you try to look smart about this you will fail and possibly appear to be a pushy know it all - if you ask and listen you will learn something about her and oboes and it's just a much better move to be sincere
> 
> Hope this helps


Hmm. When I'm interested in somebody as just a friend or more than a friend, then their interests interest me. I like to learn about things that interest me. Therefore I like to learn about people who interest me's interests. Is that weird? Oh and I don't think I'll sound like a know it all when I say I posted on a forum asking for oboe pieces because I was curious since she plays oboe.

Also I was at least half joking when I made this thread. I mean I did want suggestions for oboe and I thank everybody for their suggestions. However, thinking I will sound smart just because I know a few pieces that have prominent oboe parts? Lol. It's just funny right? Just me...?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ludwig August Lebrun wrote very fine oboe concertos.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/c/Lebrun%2C_L


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

Langgard Symphony 4, mvt 8 "Tired!" 
Great stuff!


----------

